# offer of R1193 for Sudwala one bedroom



## leonore

sent a message to sudula several months ago telling them my current financial condition was not allowing me to pay the upcoming levies. I just got info on the special assesmant as well this month..

i got a interesting message back today. They had been telling me the same thing about the resale market and such. so when i got this is set off alarm bells..



Dear Mr Carl XXXXXX



We thank you for your email and would like to discuss the following:



One of our clubs, Lifestyle Vacation club is willing to offer you R1193.00 for your unit. (which at todays rate is 130 USD.)



Kindly confirm via email your acceptance or decline. 

(( there was image of a business card here from a place 
VRS and univision with email address that resolves back to 
http://www.qvc.co.za/ ))







Kind regards

Property-Admin-Melanie-Farrar



anyone got a handle on what is going on here.. are they trying to get my banking info some how with a fake offer to try and rip me off..?? this deal smells FISHY>.. as hell.. 
__________________


----------



## leonore

*offer from Melanie Farrar, Lifestyle Vacation Club*

Hi Carl,
I received the same message and offer.  I responded by asking the question "how does this work?"  I have received no reply.

Are there others out there who have gotten/accepted this offer?  Is it legitimate?  The offer is from melaniefarrar@oaks.co.za

I would really like to accept since I don't intend to pay the refurbishment fee R2399.  The trades thru RCI have become impossible!  
Leonore


----------



## Suebe

Lifestyle Vacation Club is a timeshare club, linked to VRS who now manage Sudwala Lodge.  Here is there website - www.lifestylevacationclub.co.za - check it out.  One of the resorts where they have accommodation is Sudwala, along with a good many others including Kruger Park Lodge, Mabula Lodge, Crystal Springs - all well known and popular resorts in SA.

The email address shows it is from VRS, so I would say there is no scam here but a genuine offer.  This club is obviously willing to increase the number of units they have at Sudwala.

Sue


----------



## DorotaG

leonore said:


> Hi Carl,
> I received the same message and offer.  I responded by asking the question "how does this work?"  I have received no reply.
> 
> Are there others out there who have gotten/accepted this offer?  Is it legitimate?  The offer is from melaniefarrar@oaks.co.za
> 
> I would really like to accept since I don't intend to pay the refurbishment fee R2399.  The trades thru RCI have become impossible!
> Leonore



I tried to contact Ms Farrar but my email is getting bounced. Is MalanieFarrar@oaks.co.za correct email address?


----------



## GrayFal

DorotaG said:


> I tried to contact Ms Farrar but my email is getting bounced. Is MalanieFarrar@oaks.co.za correct email address?


the address given above spells M*e*lanie - you have an *"A"*


----------



## DorotaG

GrayFal said:


> the address given above spells M*e*lanie - you have an *"A"*



I misspelled it in the post here, I actually emailed it to MelanieFarrar@oaks.co.za


----------



## SacFitz

DorotaG said:


> I misspelled it in the post here, I actually emailed it to MelanieFarrar@oaks.co.za



I got a bounce as well for the correct email address above.

I took Suebe's suggestion to ask Sudwala, so I sent an email to Marjorie Forssman and she replied that QVC and Life Styles are legitimate companies but did not comment on the offer.

She copied Charlene Van den Berg to provide me with relevant contact information for the two companies.

I will share with the group here once I get them

Sacfitz


----------



## JEFF H

I offered to give sudwala back my white and Peak week back two months ago but have not received a reply or any offers to buy.
They don't have to pay me a penny, Just take the weeks back Is all I wanted.


----------



## stevedmatt

JEFF H said:


> I offered to give sudwala back my white and Peak week back two months ago but have not received a reply or any offers to buy.
> They don't have to pay me a penny, Just take the weeks back Is all I wanted.



Ditto, Still no response.


----------



## SacFitz

I just received an email from Charlene van Deberg that said my contact at Lifestyles would be Cornelia Pretorius (cornelia@len.co.za) who can assist with the original offer that Carl received.

I then got the following email from a Vanessa Lywood (vanessa@len.co.za)

_Good day Mr. SacFitz,

Hope this e-mail finds you well.

This serves to advise that I am the contact person for Lifestyle Vacation Club so for any queries concerning this Club, please feel free to contact me at any time.
If you are interested in selling or ceding your week, kindly advise how you would like to proceed in doing so and I will do all the necessary on my side.

Trust you’ll find all in order. If there is anything else you require, please let me know._

I intend to email both to see what options they might have

Sacfitz


----------



## JEFF H

Received this response today to one of the emails I sent to Sudwala months ago.


Thank you very much for your enquiry to dispose of your timeshare weeks – WEEK P6 and WEEK M6 at Sudwala Lodge.  

ACI [AFRICAN CLUB INNOVATIONS] is willing to take over the above timeshare (both weeks), thereby relieving the current owner of any further financial obligation towards the timeshare.

Terms:

·         Should the above offer be accepted, the club will take over occupation from 2013 and levy responsibilities (including the special refurbishment levy) from 2013.  We will also pay the transfer fees.

·         Please note this transfer can only take place if this timeshare hasn’t been space banked with RCI or any other Club from occupation 2013.

·         This offer and the stipulated occupation year is subject to your week still coming up within the specified occupation year.  Should occupation be too close or already passed by at time of offer acceptance, the club has the right to deny the timeshare offered and re-submit an alternative offer as it sees fit.  The club prefers take-over a minimum of 3 months prior to occupation dates.



Please be so kind to advise at your earliest convenience if you would like to proceed with the transfer.  Once we receive your affirmative feedback to proceed; our transfer company managing the transfer process - VRS (Vacation Recreational Services) property administration department will be in contact with you to provide all official transfer instructions, documentation and procedures to initiate and complete the transfer.  

We hope to hear from you soon and please do not hesitate to contact me should you have any questions in this regard.

Kind Regards,
Alta Christie  ACI [AFRICAN CLUB INNOVATIONS] 
Email:  altac@len.co.za

I find it interesting that someone from ACI is responding to the email I sent to Sudwala. 
This club seems to be different one than Lifestyles that others have received emails.
I told them they can have the weeks and to process the paperwork so we will see what happens next.


----------



## SacFitz

Good luck with the process Jeff.

Let us know how it progresses and if there are any "one-time" or special fees to do this.

Sacfitz


----------



## JEFF H

SacFitz said:


> Good luck with the process Jeff.
> 
> Let us know how it progresses and if there are any "one-time" or special fees to do this.
> 
> Sacfitz



I received this reply to my acceptance of their offer today.

Thank you very much for your feedback.  As per your instruction, ACI [AFRICAN CLUB INNOVATIONS] will now proceed to load and release the timeshare onto our system and pay all relevant fees and levies as agreed upon.



As mentioned earlier, the VRS property administration department will be in contact with you shortly to provide all official transfer instructions, documentation and procedures to initiate and complete the transfer.



Once they receive all transfer documentation back completed and signed, they will proceed with the transfer.  As soon as the transfer is completed and the new guest certificate issued to ACI [AFRICAN CLUB INNOVATIONS], you will receive notification and arrangements for purchase price payments as agreed upon (if any) will be made by the club.



I trust you find the above in order, but please do not hesitate to contact me should you have any questions in this regard.


----------



## Suebe

JEFF H said:


> Received this response today to one of the emails I sent to Sudwala months ago.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your enquiry to dispose of your timeshare weeks – WEEK P6 and WEEK M6 at Sudwala Lodge.
> 
> ACI [AFRICAN CLUB INNOVATIONS] is willing to take over the above timeshare (both weeks), thereby relieving the current owner of any further financial obligation towards the timeshare.
> 
> Terms:
> 
> ·         Should the above offer be accepted, the club will take over occupation from 2013 and levy responsibilities (including the special refurbishment levy) from 2013.  We will also pay the transfer fees.
> 
> ·         Please note this transfer can only take place if this timeshare hasn’t been space banked with RCI or any other Club from occupation 2013.
> 
> ·         This offer and the stipulated occupation year is subject to your week still coming up within the specified occupation year.  Should occupation be too close or already passed by at time of offer acceptance, the club has the right to deny the timeshare offered and re-submit an alternative offer as it sees fit.  The club prefers take-over a minimum of 3 months prior to occupation dates.
> 
> 
> 
> Please be so kind to advise at your earliest convenience if you would like to proceed with the transfer.  Once we receive your affirmative feedback to proceed; our transfer company managing the transfer process - VRS (Vacation Recreational Services) property administration department will be in contact with you to provide all official transfer instructions, documentation and procedures to initiate and complete the transfer.
> 
> We hope to hear from you soon and please do not hesitate to contact me should you have any questions in this regard.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Alta Christie  ACI [AFRICAN CLUB INNOVATIONS]
> Email:  altac@len.co.za
> 
> I find it interesting that someone from ACI is responding to the email I sent to Sudwala.
> This club seems to be different one than Lifestyles that others have received emails.
> I told them they can have the weeks and to process the paperwork so we will see what happens next.



As I have said before in another thread, Sudwala timeshare is not just owned by individuals.  There are timeshare clubs that have invested in weeks at this resort - Lifestyles, QVC, and there are obviously others.  I think it is VRS that is the common denominator and are linked to these clubs, perhaps as a management/administration agency.
I don't think there is a timeshare administration team at Sudwala now.  VRS is based in Pretoria and all email addresses seem to be linked to their offices there.  Maybe your email was forwarded on to ACI.

Sue


----------



## stevedmatt

I already banked my 2013 weeks, so I guess I am not eligable. Maybe that's why I have received no response. Time to send a 4th email asking if they will accept a deed back.


----------



## Born2Travel

JEFF H said:


> I received this reply to my acceptance of their offer today.
> 
> Thank you very much for your feedback.  As per your instruction, ACI [AFRICAN CLUB INNOVATIONS] will now proceed to load and release the timeshare onto our system and pay all relevant fees and levies as agreed upon.
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned earlier, the VRS property administration department will be in contact with you shortly to provide all official transfer instructions, documentation and procedures to initiate and complete the transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> Once they receive all transfer documentation back completed and signed, they will proceed with the transfer.  As soon as the transfer is completed and the new guest certificate issued to ACI [AFRICAN CLUB INNOVATIONS], you will receive notification and arrangements for purchase price payments as agreed upon (if any) will be made by the club.
> 
> 
> 
> I trust you find the above in order, but please do not hesitate to contact me should you have any questions in this regard.



I've also received the offer to take my week and I think I will accept it.  I'd like to know what you hear from them during the process.  I was cautioned to be sure they are not offering me points in their club in exchange but I don't see anything that refers to any points or membership in their email.  I've already deposited the 2013 week so this will begin with the 2014 week.  I just have too many weeks and I don't feel like I want to deal with this one any more.  Also, I have yet to receive ANY emails about a SA.


----------



## SacFitz

I just got and email from Vanessa at Lifestyle, and they are offering to either buy my unit or take it back.

I emailed them back to clarify the offers since I'm not sure why I would cede it back if they are offering to pay? 

Maybe they are offereing to pay for my unit assuming I pay for the refurbishment fee? Or they will pay the refurbishment fee if I give it to them?

I will keep folks posted here

Sacfitz


----------



## leonore

*Offer from Alta Christie, at African Club Innovations, for R1193*

Hi again...I started this thread and have been following all responses.
here is what I got today:  (Anyone have a SA bank account??)


Dear Leonore,

Thank you very much for your feedback.  



When a seller do not have a South-African bank account, we usually recommend paying the purchase price to a family or friend’s South-African account and they can in turn pay it to your international account.  When payments are actioned via FOREX to international accounts by the club’s developers, there are a great deal of admin, forms and banking charges involved and more often than not the process is accompanied with delays and finalization problems, which can become very frustrating to the sellers.



Do you perhaps have any family member or friend in South-Africa with a South-African bank account?




Kind Regards,



Email:  altac@len.co.za Tel:  087 805 2500  Direct Fax:  086 241 3791













Leonore Wiltse (leonorew@hotmail.com)


 3/16/13 





Photos






Dear Alta, Thank you for your offer from the African Club Innovations. I have one question before I agree to this offer. I do not have an African Bank Account, so how will I receive payment of the R1193?





















Alta Christie (altac@len.co.za)

 Add to contacts



 3/14/13 





Photos




Dear Leonore, Please note that that African Club Innovations (ACI) is submitting taking over the offer for your Sudwala week as the week will be transferred into this club and not Lifestyle Vacation Club














© 2013 Microsoft


----------



## SacFitz

leonore said:


> Hi again...I started this thread and have been following all responses.
> here is what I got today:  (Anyone have a SA bank account??)



Leonore,

I heard back from my contact at Lifestyles, but they were not clear about my two option that I listed above. 

I suspect that in order to pay me anything for my week, that I will have to have a SA bank account as you have noted in your correspondence.

At this point, asssuming they take care of the refurbishment fee, then I will be give my week to them

Sacfitz


----------



## Suebe

SacFitz said:


> Leonore,
> 
> I heard back from my contact at Lifestyles, but they were not clear about my two option that I listed above.
> 
> I suspect that in order to pay me anything for my week, that I will have to have a SA bank account as you have noted in your correspondence.
> 
> At this point, asssuming they take care of the refurbishment fee, then I will be give my week to them
> 
> Sacfitz



Did you use to pay your annual levy by credit card?  If so, why can they not credit the money to your credit card account?

Sue


----------



## SacFitz

Good question Suebe

I'm guessing since my levies were paid by CC to Sudwala, that Lifestyle does not have this option.

I would prefer to have them credit my CC as opposed to give any sort of bank routing information for sure, so will definetly ask

Thanks

SacFitz


----------



## MuranoJo

At today's exchange rate, R1193 is not much, like $128 or so.  

If it were me and I really wanted to get rid of it, I'd just let them take it as a freebie.  No hassle, and no more levies.


----------



## stevedmatt

Since I paid for and banked my 2013 weeks, they will only accept them back beginning in 2014 and I am responsible for the special refurb fee.


----------



## Judith Frye

*what to do with the payment of $130 being offered? an idea...*

Interesting that they want to deposit the payments, to those of us selling back our weeks, into South African bank accounts.  It's probably true that there are lots of charges and steps to deposit the funds elsewhere.  One idea is for those of us who own Sudwala weeks and are "selling" them back for the $130 or so to give the bank account of a local charity.  I have several socially-conscious and involved friends in South Africa who could probably offer some good options, and those of you located in South Africa might have some ideas as well.  Judith


----------



## Carolinian

I wonder if the refurb fee was designed to drive members into disposing of their weeks.  The fact that these local points clubs making the offers are connected to the managing entity makes me smell a rat.

While I do not see any visible links to The Bullfrog in this particular operation, it may well be that another operation is copying his tactics.

I would be dubious about the future of this resort.  If a points club gets enough weeks that it gets effective voting control and its affiliated management company is already in management, then they can do what they want with the resort, unfortunately.


----------



## JEFF H

Carolinian said:


> I wonder if the refurb fee was designed to drive members into disposing of their weeks.  The fact that these local points clubs making the offers are connected to the managing entity makes me smell a rat.



That could be a possibility.
In my case however I'm just happy to beable to dispose of the two weeks I own. I have been trying to rid myself of these weeks for the last two years without any luck.
I had asked Niky two years ago if Sudwala would take them back but she said that was not a option. She advised I would need to sell or give them to someone willing to take them over.

I have signed and sent all the required documents back to transfer my weeks to AFRICAN CLUB INNOVATIONS.


----------



## Carolinian

Judith Frye said:


> Interesting that they want to deposit the payments, to those of us selling back our weeks, into South African bank accounts.  It's probably true that there are lots of charges and steps to deposit the funds elsewhere.  One idea is for those of us who own Sudwala weeks and are "selling" them back for the $130 or so to give the bank account of a local charity.  I have several socially-conscious and involved friends in South Africa who could probably offer some good options, and those of you located in South Africa might have some ideas as well.  Judith



If they have other SA timeshares, then it could be paid toward the levies there.


----------



## JEFF H

I signed over my weeks to ACI [AFRICAN CLUB INNOVATIONS] back in march.
They said they would pay the Levy and special assessment on both weeks. one of my weeks was in march and one in Sept and they had them transferred into their club system so that they could use them.
I kept receiving levy & special assessment statements but was told by Sudwala that ACI had paid them and to ignore them. They would notify me when the weeks officially transferred and then the statements would stop. I received a statement Saturday that the levy and special assessment on the two weeks for 2013 is still owed. 
It's been 6 months and I have still not yet received notice that they had officially transferred.
It bothered me that If ACI paid them like they promised before using my weeks how could the amount still be owed.
Sent a Email to Martie Potgieter at Sudwala who had helped me previously.
Received a reply that Martie did not work in the Transfer dept any longer 
but had checked and my weeks officially transferred in August.
Told to just throw the levy statements in the trash.

How has the transfer gone for others who decided to get out?


----------



## Born2Travel

JEFF H said:


> I signed over my weeks to ACI [AFRICAN CLUB INNOVATIONS] back in march.
> They said they would pay the Levy and special assessment on both weeks. one of my weeks was in march and one in Sept and they had them transferred into their club system so that they could use them.
> I kept receiving levy & special assessment statements but was told by Sudwala that ACI had paid them and to ignore them. They would notify me when the weeks officially transferred and then the statements would stop. I received a statement Saturday that the levy and special assessment on the two weeks for 2013 is still owed.
> It's been 6 months and I have still not yet received notice that they had officially transferred.
> It bothered me that If ACI paid them like they promised before using my weeks how could the amount still be owed.
> Sent a Email to Martie Potgieter at Sudwala who had helped me previously.
> Received a reply that Martie did not work in the Transfer dept any longer
> but had checked and my weeks officially transferred in August.
> Told to just throw the levy statements in the trash.
> 
> How has the transfer gone for others who decided to get out?



I am still waiting.   I think the process was started in March as well.  I'd have to go back and look.   I received the very first statement I have gotten about a week ago.  Nothing prior to that.   I sent an email to check and was told it's still processing and they will notify me when it's done.   So maybe it will happen soon though I may not get that notification.


----------

